# Auromizer supreme? Smok baby beast? or tfv8beast?



## Umar Osman (16/9/16)

Hi guys I'm looking to buying a new tank and not sure which one of the 3 to take. Any reviews and help 
Choices: 
Auromizer supreme? 
Smok tfv8 Baby beast? 
Smok tfv8 Beast?


----------



## StangV2_0 (16/9/16)

I have never used on of those tanks however I am currently using a TFV4 and I believe that the V8 has seen a few improvements. 

The tank is a dream to use and I love how easy it is to fill. I have never had any leaks on it. Vapor is incredible however the flavor is not great IMO. I do use a dripper almost every day so maybe I am being a bit unfair on the V4 for its flavor. If using the RBA deck I can immediately notice an improvement in the flavor however I am battling to get the wick setup right. 

I love the TFV4. And I have only heard good things about the V8. 

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (16/9/16)

Any reason you have listed those 3 specifically?

What mod are they going on, form factor will determine the outcome.

I do like the TFV8 full size and baby more than the Aromamizer so that would be my call. 

However my first choice would be the Griffin 25 Plus.


----------



## zadiac (16/9/16)

From the reviews it seems the TFV8 has awesome performance and cloud production, but flavor is ok(ish). That is what stopped me from buying it. I want good flavor. Maybe the baby beast will have better flavor. I don't know.


----------



## brotiform (16/9/16)

zadiac said:


> From the reviews it seems the TFV8 has awesome performance and cloud production, but flavor is ok(ish). That is what stopped me from buying it. I want good flavor. Maybe the baby beast will have better flavor. I don't know.



@OnePowerfulCorsa can chime in as he has both. I tried his and was blown away at how good a tank using commercial coils can be!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Umar Osman (16/9/16)

brotiform said:


> Any reason you have listed those 3 specifically?
> 
> What mod are they going on, form factor will determine the outcome.
> 
> ...


I've vaped on those Tanks and enjoyed all just don't have the money to buy all, that's what leaves me in the decision to buy jusr one of them. Just don't want to make a mistake after a day


----------



## Umar Osman (16/9/16)

They will be going on a twisted messes 150w mod or rx2/3 (on its way) . The baby beast is cool with no rba and burst of flavor reasonable cloud. The beast beast is awesome in flavour and awesome in cloud and even more thirsty


----------



## brotiform (16/9/16)

Umar Osman said:


> They will be going on a twisted messes 150w mod or rx2/3 (on its way) . The baby beast is cool with no rba and burst of flavor reasonable cloud. The beast beast is awesome in flavour and awesome in cloud and even more thirsty



Looks like you already know what you want


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (16/9/16)

brotiform said:


> @OnePowerfulCorsa can chime in as he has both. I tried his and was blown away at how good a tank using commercial coils can be!!



TFV8 Cloud beast is good but Baby Beast is better. So much more more flavour and a little less thirsty. In comes the Freemax Starre Pure which knocks them both out the park for flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (17/9/16)

Umar Osman said:


> They will be going on a twisted messes 150w mod or rx2/3 (on its way) . The baby beast is cool with no rba and burst of flavor reasonable cloud. The beast beast is awesome in flavour and awesome in cloud and even more thirsty



TFv8 FTW!
I owned one for all of a day till @Sickboy77 got hold of it! I agree it's a cloud beast but drop the wattage, close the airflow down to half and the flavour is exceptional. 
If you want it all get the Smok Minos 25mm, short sweet tank with lots of flavour and very beeg cloud production too. It's the only tank I used the last week or so

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Umar Osman (17/9/16)

Bought the baby beast and put her on my messes. She's chucking the flavour n clouds

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (17/9/16)

zadiac said:


> From the reviews it seems the TFV8 has awesome performance and cloud production, but flavor is ok(ish). That is what stopped me from buying it. I want good flavor. Maybe the baby beast will have better flavor. I don't know.


Hell no depends on the build. The thing is a flavor MONSTER. Just do your own sane build and it really performs very well. Better than an Avocado or Limitless IMHO

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Umar Osman (19/9/16)

I agree. This thing is thr baby. But nice deck to build simple. And pre made coils flippen chuck thr flavour


----------



## Karel (19/9/16)

I am owning a TFV8. And let me tell you, I enjoy it to bits!!! Not even my dripper gives me that pure flavour!! it is insane!! And because of it's massive chimney and monster airflow... It is just wow!!! The baby is cool as well, but I was after that T8 coil. I enjoy sweet fruity flavours. And with the T8 coil, it tastes like you are actually taking a bite out of the fruit that was used to create the juice! It is incredible. The Q4 coil, is still allot of flavour, but it is more smooth I almost want to say!! But the RBA is fun though. It gives me a different taste, but it is very very good!!!

The thing is, for each and everyone a different tank will provide a different flavour strength. And different juice taste different in each tank. My favourite juices are Teardrip and cosmic fog. And nothing come close to the taste when I use them with my TFV8. But if you use a different juice, it might be better in a different tank. So it is all up to you what you like. But there is a reason why it is called the BEAST!!!


----------

